

To Profile or Not to Profile? A Debate Between Sam Harris and Bruce Schneier - GuiA
http://www.samharris.org/cache/1/blog/item/to-profile-or-not-to-profile/index.html.gz

======
thesigil
The URL seems to be wrong. Here is the link to the article,
[http://www.samharris.org/blog/item/to-profile-or-not-to-
prof...](http://www.samharris.org/blog/item/to-profile-or-not-to-profile)

